# I figured out what streaks mean



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

When a streak timer starts it means I’m not getting a ping for the duration of the streak. I’ve had three streaks die on the vine today.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

So next time they do it go to your airport since they have to give you a ride from it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

What market are you in? I haven't found that to be the case. I haven't even been hit with the third request coming from 20 minutes away.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> What market are you in? I haven't found that to be the case. I haven't even been hit with the third request coming from 20 minutes away.


He’s talking about airports with RS queue lines.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Our airport has no queue


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Then you need to dead head back to the direction from where you get most of your rides.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

That’s just it. Small town. Two drivers. Anywhere I am covers the whole town. It is definitely a different game than you big city drivers see.
Pretty much when I get a streak I leave the app on, go home and watch a movie. I’m still covering the whole town.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I figured out what streaks means


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

^^^^^ inappropriate content in the picture


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> ^^^^^ inappropriate content in the picture


@NewLyftDriver wants to pick a fight with @Uber's Guber . This is going to be a good one.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Is he pretty good?


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

A streak is like a skid mark in your undies and it's only when you can throw it against the wall and it sticks does it have substance.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

That's definitely @NewLyftDriver definition of it 🤔


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> When a streak timer starts it means I’m not getting a ping for the duration of the streak. I’ve had three streaks die on the vine today.


It means Lyft will off-load garbage rides on you....


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Atavar said:


> That’s just it. Small town. Two drivers. Anywhere I am covers the whole town. It is definitely a different game than you big city drivers see.
> Pretty much when I get a streak I leave the app on, go home and watch a movie. I’m still covering the whole town.


Easy solution: take out the other driver (@ozzyoz7 )


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Easy solution: take out the other driver (@ozzyoz7 )


His market will get oversaturated soon


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Aren't you two in the same market?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Possibly same market but different cities.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Possibly same market but different cities.


Isn't he in Minneapolis market?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Aren't you two in the same market?


Aren't you in our market too?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Aren't you in our market too?


Can you figure out where that is?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

H


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Can you figure out where that is?


A downtown next to large body of water? Sounds Chicago or NYC. Be careful they'll Chikill if you don't conceal carry. In NYC they also killers, they shot some Taxi drivers and Uber drivers. One taxi driver brutal headshot.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You and @nurburgringsf aka @mongeringsf would get along well


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> You and @nurburgringsf aka @mongeringsf would get along well


Who me?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Who me?


Why would we get along well?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You, @mongeringsf/@nurburgringsf and @destin44


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> You, @mongeringsf/@nurburgringsf and @destin44


Destin barely ever posted on the forum, how is he even Premium forum member?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I know right? I should be premium-premium. But instead I'm just a lowly regular


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I know right? I should be premium-premium. But instead I'm just a lowly regular


Shell out the $20 for Premium.

Not sure if it's applicable to the next account too. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

What do I get for the $20?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> A downtown next to large body of water? Sounds Chicago or NYC. Be careful they'll Chikill if you don't conceal carry. In NYC they also killers, they shot some Taxi drivers and Uber drivers. One taxi driver brutal headshot.


Can you figure out where?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Can you figure out where?


Chicago?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

🤦‍♂️

Hint - look at the map on the phone


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Can you figure out where that is?





NewLyftDriver said:


> Can you figure out where?


San Francisco.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Hint - look at the map on the phone


@NewLyftDriver if you're slapping your head at my response please do it in a reply to my actual comment. I noticed a few times you're replying in a new comment so it was hard to tell if it was towards me or for another person. I saw Treasure Island in there. I'm thinking you're next to a very large lake or Atlantic or Pacific Ocean.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

If I don't quote the post, it most likely means I am referencing the post immediately before it. Like right now


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> @NewLyftDriver if you're slapping your head at my response please do it in a reply to my actual comment. I noticed a few times you're replying in a new comment so it was hard to tell if it was towards me or for another person. I saw Treasure Island in there. I'm thinking you're next to a very large lake or Atlantic or Pacific Ocean.


So you're saying that this island is probably surrounded by water?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> So you're saying that this island is probably surrounded by water?


Is this a trick question? 🧐


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Is this a trick question?


'twas a joke.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

God my head is about to burst. Nevermind I am out if this post. Peace y'all.




NewLyftDriver said:


> If I don't quote the post, it most likely means I am referencing the post immediately before it. Like right now


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@ozzyoz7 Y u mad tho 🤯🧠💦


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Atavar said:


> When a streak timer starts it means I’m not getting a ping for the duration of the streak. I’ve had three streaks die on the vine today.


They probably weren't able to find you a pool or a bad enough trip, it happens.

Keep riding those streaks, it's how you'll take shared all day long 🤣


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Didn't you say you quit rideshare? Why are you here everyday all day?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Didn't you say you quit rideshare? Why are you here everyday all day?


I don't know, why do you touch yourself at night?

Every day seems far fetched, I post a few messages here and there, as you can tell from my post count.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------

